# 2012 big turbo beetle



## nitrq88 (Jan 7, 2014)

so heres my 2012 big turbo beetle apr stage 3 software with ATP turbo kit this is how it was from the dealer when i bought it









day i bought it and it already experienced rain 









cleaned up the next morning 









beetle rs door graphic made









getting old!









ecs tuning stage 5 brake kit installed and coilovers and sway bars









direct bolt on









tire clearance 









new vmr wheels to get rid of the koniegs 









sitting pretty









victory lane!









and my bastard child rave green mk4 that i traded in for this bug

enjoy and feel free to ask any questions about any modifications and the car makes just under 400whp for anyone who was going to ask its a blast to drive and surprise people with  :thumbup:


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

whats the spec on the VMR wheels and tires ?


----------



## nitrq88 (Jan 7, 2014)

19x8.5" ET35 57.1CB 5x112


----------



## nitrq88 (Jan 7, 2014)

nitrq88 said:


> 19x8.5" ET35 57.1CB 5x112


tires are 245/35/19


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Very Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice stance, bold look.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome Beetle. :beer::beer:

Did you install a LSD to put all that power down efficiently?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome, wonder why someone got rid of it in the first place, looks great!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## nitrq88 (Jan 7, 2014)

no lsd one of the upcoming mods to be though, i can be doing 60 gun it and still spin running hankook ventus v12's now looking for a better tire these are kinda run down now anyways still pulls nicely in lower gear just lots a spin and first and second and the car was not pre-owned it was dealer modified


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Is that the Forge FMIC I see behind the grille?


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I have seen a few dealers that are APR dealers as well that have tuned, dropped, and put wheels and exhausts on the cars and had them in the show room.

I actually drove one that had all the above done, but it was so low that it would never get down my road, but very easy to wash and wax the top.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

nitrq88 said:


> no lsd one of the upcoming mods to be though, i can be doing 60 gun it and still spin running hankook ventus v12's now looking for a better tire these are kinda run down now anyways still pulls nicely in lower gear just lots a spin and first and second and the car was not pre-owned it was dealer modified


Do you have an ESC button installed?


----------



## nitrq88 (Jan 7, 2014)

no thats a garret FMIC intercooler and yes i do have a button to disable traction control from usp motorsports kit

correction yes in the pictures thats a forge twincooler but the car currently has a garrett front mount


----------

